

Rust  Python bindings - TheHydroImpulse
https://github.com/dgrunwald/rust-cpython

======
techdragon
I would rather have the reverse. Python bindings for Rust.

~~~
steveklabnik
That's just plain old FFI, at least as a start. A library that did some of the
type conversions for you might be good though.

~~~
techdragon
That's my point. It would be wonderful to have rich inference or automatic
generation for cffi based bindings.

Not every Python programmer is familiar with c style languages and making it
easier for them to use would encourage adoption and improve code safety.

